# Visit dubai with vsiit visa and find a job



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I am from Sri lanka and 26 years old male.. I am a professional Graphics designer and 3d animator.. I did try to get a job in dubai via internet sites such as a Bayt, gulftallent ..But i didn't get a any single call..After checking many people referrals i decide to come Dubai on This February with 30days visit visa..

Please I have some questions

1. Do you think i can find a job in 1 month?
2. so how is job market for designers ?
3.How long company will take to process interviews ?
4.What are the best recruitment agencies i should have to when i came dubai ?

Please answer me.. thank you..


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

1. Probably, I found one randomly looking through the 7 Days newspaper had an interview a few days later and got the job (that I declined) so yeah I guess so.

2. Don't know

3. Depends, mine was done in a day.

4. Pass

I am just going by my experience so in a different field.


----------



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> 1. Probably, I found one randomly looking through the 7 Days newspaper had an interview a few days later and got the job (that I declined) so yeah I guess so.
> 
> 2. Don't know
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

BUMP.. Still need answers please


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you have really leading edge skills in a high demand market then your chances are good.

If however you are just avrage, then you have pretty much no chance - you are outnumbered a thousand to one.

The rest of your questions presume you will get an interview but unless you stand out from the pack, you won;t get one. Only you know how good you are.

You won't get much of an answer as the board is full of such questions and there is no magic solution which we can tell you. There is no 'best recruitment agency' and there is no average time to process anything.


----------



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

ok...Thank you...


----------



## younisrahman231 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes it is possible however the job market should be open when you visit. I have a friend who was able to get a job this way but he had a relative and he was living with him.


----------



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

*Thanks b*



younisrahman231 said:


> Yes it is possible however the job market should be open when you visit. I have a friend who was able to get a job this way but he had a relative and he was living with him.


Bro can u help me with his number ? please or wt is u r email ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sanjayabuiss said:


> Bro can u help me with his number ? please or wt is u r email ?


Please don't use text speak, it's against forum rules. Exchange of personal information in any form must be by PM. Thank you.


----------



## sanjayabuiss (Jan 24, 2014)

*Sorry*



BedouGirl said:


> Please don't use text speak, it's against forum rules. Exchange of personal information in any form must be by PM. Thank you.


Sorry ...I wont do it next time.. thanks for explain rules..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

sanjayabuiss said:


> Sorry ...I wont do it next time.. thanks for explain rules..


You could try reading them.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You could try reading them.


God forbid, that requires effort.


----------



## koko_D (Jan 29, 2014)

You can absolutely not rely on finding a job after going to Dubai. The power of the internet is at your disposal, use it. I've worked in one of the top 10 media companies in the region and I can tell you that its very rare that companies even publish their job postings openly. Its filled internally most of the times. However, it doesn't mean that you can NOT get a designer job in 1 month. This depends on your luck and timing. 

Tips from me:
1) You MUST have an online portfolio of your work which could be shared using just 1 URL.
2) Make a list of 30-50 companies related to your field in UAE and use the internet to identify the key people in (preferably some manager or director) the department of design lets say. 
3) Most of the times, you may find these people on social networking sites like LinkedIn, Twitter, Facebook and even YouTube sometimes. 
4) Connect with them. Make sure whichever medium you choose to connect with, its up to date and reflects a quality profile. 
5) Be persistent and hustle until you get their contact information. It could be either email or phone number. Email is better. (You may call the office to get the contact info if you can do it cleverly and if you are ready to spend some money on international calls). 
6) Once you have their email, share your portfolio with them and try to engage them somehow. 
7) Let them know you are traveling to Dubai and if it would be okay to meet up in person. Then schedule a date and time.
8) Prepare well and be confident.

Try to have some exchanges over email for at least 5 to 10 people from the list of 30-50 companies before you visit Dubai so that you don't have to wait and can shorten the process. 

Good luck!


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

When anyone should visit Dubai for job hunt. I've heard that the job market opens in winter only.


----------



## aditya78910 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a Java IT professional with 4.5 years of experience.I am working in India.

I aspire to work in Dubai.

Is there any recruitment agency in India which can help regarding the same. 

Thnx.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

What's with you guys and the lack of question marks?

Here, get some: ????????????????????????????


----------



## aditya78910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Beamrider,

Thanks for pointing this out. Reposting my question .

I am a Java IT professional with 4.5 years of experience.I am working in India.

I aspire to work in Dubai.

Is there any recruitment agency in India which can help regarding the same ???

Thnx.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Beamrider said:


> What's with you guys and the lack of question marks?
> 
> Here, get some: ????????????????????????????


Are you English teacher?????????????
Thanks for pointing out

Now please give me the answer of my question..

When anyone should visit Dubai for job hunt ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I've heard that the job market opens in winter only.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

asimrotana said:


> Are you English teacher?????????????
> Thanks for pointing out
> 
> Now please give me the answer of my question..
> ...


Very mature. I'm sure you'll land a job straight away.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

asimrotana said:


> Are you English teacher????????????? Thanks for pointing out Now please give me the answer of my question.. When anyone should visit Dubai for job hunt ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I've heard that the job market opens in winter only.


Posting in this way probably will not encourage people to respond in a positive way (if at all) to you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you've heard that the 'job market' only opens in the winter, then there's not much chance of finding a job.

Find who told you that and ask them where they got that from and when you conclude they have no idea what they are talking about, consider how good an employee you will be if you believe such rubbish. If your boss sent you to the stores for a long weight, how long would it take you before you came back ?

Do you really think a city state like Dubai has a job market which isn't open 24/7 ?

Really ?


----------

